# Cayenne for sinus problems?



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I read that cayenne works well for sinus problems and it's recommended to drink three cups of cayenne tea daily - with 1tsp cayenne per cup.

Has anybody tried this?

This morning I'm having cayenne in my coffee but only 1/4 tsp and that tastes like plenty. Don't know how well I'd tolerate 1tsp 3X daily but if it would cure my chronic sinus problems I'd be up for it. Supposed to be good for the stomach and intestines too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2012)

Over the years I've had sinus headaches so bad that I considered putting a pistol up my nose to get some relief! (It's a JOKE!)

Seriously though I've tried the cayenne thing. Both in coffee, in plain hot water, eating mounds of hot chilies on whatever it was that I was eating at the time. For myself I can say that if it's only a fairly minor sinus headache them spicy food works to a degree. If it's a bad one then it doesn't help at all.

Now I did get a degree of relief the time I powdered the coffee grounds in my percolator with ground cayenne. The stuff was like drinking burning gasoline, but didn't help my sinuses at all. What did help was when my brother came over shortly afterwards and poured himself a cup of coffee. Now I TOLD HIM that I'd loaded it up with cayenne, but he didn't believe me so took a big drink (he likes it black too). For a few minutes there I forgot all about how bad my head hurt as I was laughing trying to help him put out the fire!

Sinus lavage (warm, saline rinses) have helped me more than all the medications and home remedies ever devised. A teaspoon of salt in a quart of very warm water. Snort it right up the nose five or six times. Works great. Do make sure to include the salt though as plain water hurts like a son of a gun.

Certain times in the summer when the air is full of fungal spores I make a point to take a Claritin or Zyrtec (cheap generics of both are available now) just before I go to bed. Once the spore count subsides I stop with those.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

When I have a cold, I chew raw garlic for relief. Makes your sinuses run and flushes out problems.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

DH has just gone through a bout of sinus congestion so bad that it clogged his ear. What worked for him was wasabi. Horseradish works on the sinuses, but cayenne and other hot peppers are more for lungs and digestive tract.

DH ate wasabi peas, but eating it anyway you like will work. It only took him half a bag of wasabi peas and a bit of whooping and hollering!


----------



## cybergranny (Jun 23, 2012)

I use the netti pot (salt solution rinse), tea tree essential oil above the eyebrows, in between them, in front of and behind the ears and lastly on the cheek bones. I say lastly cause the fumes can burn the eyes. A little dab will do ya. Lastly, colloidal silver sprayed up like a nasal spray. Haven't had any serious issues since I use this protocol. Oh yes horseradish will clear them too. Don't know for how long.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Netti pot is good for maintenance, but if you're really plugged up it won't flow enough to do any good.

Sometimes I run up and down a couple flights just before using the neti. Adrenaline will provide very brief relief, but long enough to get the water starting to flow and do it's thing.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

You want cayenne to help sinuses? You won't like what you've gotta do... Make a tea from it and netti pot it. I've packed cayenne up my nose for cluster headaches. Luckily I've got some natural immunity from the hot stuff, but it's not pleasant.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

InvalidID said:


> Make a tea from it and netti pot it. I've packed cayenne up my nose for cluster headaches.


That sounds way too easy to overdose on.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

dlskidmore said:


> That sounds way too easy to overdose on.


 LOL, yeah it's not the most fun. I'd assume it's worse for folks that don't take well to capsaicin like I am fortunate enough to do. I will admit that in the case of a cluster headache it's WELL worth it.


----------

